# Sky Arts HD Channels



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

The channels have appeared in the EPG I can watch them however where the programme info should be it just say TBA so although I can watch them I cannot set a recording to watch later the non HD versions have the data but I have to overide the parental controls each time on the HD channels as no guide data is available is it the same for others?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Try reboot the machine - I've no problems here.


----------



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks for your quick reply Ozsat tried a reboot to no avail I suspect it is linked to the "cant find your channel line up" messages I keep getting which to be honest I have done nothing about as deleting them is easy and otherwise the box has been pretty much faultless and dont want to upset anything else maybe give VM a call afetr the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The two are likely to be linked.


----------

